# Money transfers



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all.

I lost the page to a really good money transfer site that pretty much transfers just under the amount that is wired.

Can anyone recommend a good transfer site USA to UK.

Thank you


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

Thaicat said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I lost the page to a really good money transfer site that pretty much transfers just under the amount that is wired.
> 
> ...


The following are often recommended: xe.com, xoom.com, World First, US Forex


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you very much. What about transferwise ? Is that any good.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's frequently mentioned. So is CurrencyFair, to pick another example. There are many money transfer specialist firms.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Foreign Exchange - Excellent Foreign Exchange Rates


----------



## jasonpeters (Dec 19, 2013)

There are a lot of good money transfer sites, the one I personally use is xoom.com. Its pretty decent.


----------



## Thaicat (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone..appreciated. I shall compare them all .


----------

